# tiller



## hargeo (Feb 25, 2017)

i have a ariens model 901002 7hp rear tine tiller how much oil i put in the gear box in the rear tks


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I'm not sure but is it like a car transmission where the plug is on the side or situated to where you can only put yay much in before it runs out....... i.e. you can't over fill, or is the plug directly on the top?


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello hargeo,

Normally gearboxes are only filled half way, if there isn't a plug on the side as Hoodoo suggested. Gear oil.


----------



## hargeo (Feb 25, 2017)

Hoodoo Valley said:


> I'm not sure but is it like a car transmission where the plug is on the side or situated to where you can only put yay much in before it runs out....... i.e. you can't over fill, or is the plug directly on the top?


on top


----------



## hargeo (Feb 25, 2017)

hargeo said:


> on top


on top


----------

